# mating dragonflies



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have literally seen one dragonfly near my house in my life, that is until yesterday. i was outside reading when two connected dragons flew by. i ran inside to get my stuff, and set up my rig, and when i went back out there were two pairs, on the same bush. it was really odd. criticism and 
censure welcome
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Sep 19, 2010)

This is crazy! Really cool. Didn't know they mated like that. lol. I love the pictures though! I think number two would have been better if the wings weren't cut off. But other than that, I like them all.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the eye says it all. Yikes.

Seriously, awesome captures. How much crop on these?


----------



## Hardrock (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cool! Dragonflys are my favorite.:thumbup:


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 20, 2010)

no cropping on any of them. thanks for the comments guys!
@mr. shaleyberg neith pair of damselflies actually  got around to mating.  the male clamps down on its thorax, and holds her there for a long time. in that time the female has to decide whether to mate with the male or not. i think that both males were rejected. i could be wrong though, i didn't watch them after they broke off from eachother.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 20, 2010)

Some great captures there!  Nice clarity.


----------



## Beldin (Sep 20, 2010)

nice one mate


----------



## Dor (Sep 21, 2010)

Those are the coolest!  Never seen anything like that before


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks guys, i really was just lucky to have the oportunity to shoot such amazing creatures(i hate that i used the word creatures)! although i do think that i don't know about #1 because the eyes are not in focus. but i have basically the same shot with just the eyes in focus, but the tail of the other one, and the body are out of focus. So i am going to attempt to stack them, but they are a little different exposure, so i don't know how its going to work out.


----------



## untung (Sep 21, 2010)

nice shots but it seems the focus on the eyes were out. 

These creatures do prove hard to focus cos the eyes are extreamely big compared to their bodies.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah it like that on number one because i wanted to focus on the other ones tail, to show it grabbing her. i think the focus on four is ok though!


----------

